# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

*Do you learn anything from working with different woods? And what is it you do you learn?*










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the Doc and the wood spinner too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2019)

I think you always learn something when working with different woods. Whether is about porus grain, brittleness, tendency to burn when machined, oiliness and glueing etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 12, 2019)

I learned that you need to watch the dust from all of them. Most woods I'm okay with abut something about Makore get breathing a little more difficult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 12, 2019)

I learn some work like a dream and some are splintery pain in the butts or fingers or under the fingernails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 12, 2019)

I like to work with different kinds of wood and I learn something with all of them every time I use them because I forgot what I learned last time. But at least I am always learning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2019)

Zebra wood stinks. Walnut is wonderful. Big leaf maple has more different colors and figures than any other wood, JMO! Wood is good....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Echoashtoreth (May 12, 2019)

Aye there is always something to learn! As someone who likes to try new woods "just cuz" (and stick to figured vs straight grain) i tend to find those learning curves more often than most...  but because of my headlong/strong nature i can gloss finish almost anything.... hate cocobolo tho - pain in the ass to finish...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Zebra wood stinks. Walnut is wonderful. Big leaf maple has more different colors and figures than any other wood, JMO! Wood is good....



JMO = just my opinion, versus Jesus my Omega

Reactions: Like 1


----------

